# Anyone have experiences with Maximized Living chiro's?



## Nicks Mom (Jul 30, 2005)

A friend recently started with their program and since I was looking for a closer chiro, I went to an evaluation with them. I've always had bad knees and my old chiro would adjust my lower back, which would help, but I didn't go very often, so it would come back. Now it's really bad. This ML chiro thinks they can change the curve in my lower spine that's causing the problem (in time). But from what I've read, it will take many many visits and lots of $$$$. If it seriously will work though, it would be great. The way I'm going I'll be crippled when ds is a teenager. But if it doesn't, I'll feel scammed for a lot of money. And time. I'd like to believe it would work, but I'm being super cautious. Anyone have personal experience with them?


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

We've (me and my chiro dh) have never heard of the term: Maximized Living

Is it the name of a company? what is it?


----------



## Nicks Mom (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm thinking it must be a sort of franchise?? I'm still finding more out, but they seem to have a total "system" - you don't just go in occasionally to get your back adjusted - they do an evaluation and then set us a plan which, at least initially, includes going 3x week and then drops off to maybe once a week until your problem is corrected (more of a permanent correction). The plan is supposed to include better eating and exercise too.

I know my knees always improve after a treatment, but then go back to the usual. He says with repeated treatments, the area in my spine that's effecting it can be trained to change and stay that way (my choice of words).

The only thing is, you pay for the whole "plan" upfront. Not sure if they take payments - maybe they do. I'll find that out this next week. I'm interested in what they actually think they can do.

Anyway, supposedly they are involved with USA Olympic teams - they advertise that which I suppose helps their credibility.


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

ML seems to be some kind of network of practitioners that subscribe to a specific ideology. I've been to one ML chiro and two non-ML chiros. I don't notice much difference between the ML chiro and the non-ML chiros. One of the non-ML chiros is out of state and the other is in-state (as is the ML chiro).

I'm going back to the ML chiro here because they warm me up before adjustments (the non-ML chiro out of state did this, too) and he is closer to my house. In fact, my non-ML chiro here (believing this was just a location issue) told me that I might want to find an ML chiro since they were more closely aligned with the way her practice is. So I said "You mean they're okay? It's not like some kind of weird sales kind of thing?" and she said "Oh no--nothing like that." But otherwise, the only difference I truly see in them is that they offer once/month "talks" on different health topics and if there's a need to refer you out they stay within the ML network.


----------



## Nicks Mom (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks Heather - it was nice to hear from a non-ml chiro that they aren't just a sales pitch. I do like that he has a "plan" - it's not just to go in for a back cracking, but to actually fix some problems. I always get relief for my knee problems when I go to a chiro, but then it comes back. His idea is that with repeated treatments we can get my back to stay the way it should so the relief stays. I hope so anyway.


----------



## iarute (Aug 3, 2012)

I just went to a ML chiropractor for the first time this week. So far, I've done x-rays, sat through a 2-hour sales pitch and was introduced to my proposed treatment plan. I have very mixed feelings about what I have seen and heard so far. On one hand, I wholeheartedly agree with their philosophy concerning prevention vs. traditional American medical system. I like the wholistic approach to health and have been long sold out on that myself. However, I did not appreciate their overly-simplistic way of representing research studies (e.g. "Antidepressants CAUSE suicidal and homisidal ideation" or "depression is caused by xyz in the spine"). Being a doctoral candidate in the psychology program, those examples particularly stood out to me as very ignorant or at least very poorly-phrased. I was also really surprised that although my x-rays clearly indicated significantly more serious problems with my spine than my husband's x-rays (even the doctor readily acknoledged this himself when we asked whose treatment should be a priority if we can't afford both), he offered us IDENTICAL treatment plans in terms of duration, intensity and cost. A little strange, right? Finally, I was really turned off by their pushy sales strategies. An example would refusing to tell me how much the adjustments cost until I went to the "sales-pitch" meeting first, requiring that immediate family members come in for appointments and passing around a sheet for people to give them names for referrals. Not to mention the whole "pay $3k upfront" for a treatment plan deal that's incredibly fishy to me. Anyway, those are just some of the things I am wrestling with. Also, today I was researching the company some more online and came across this forum: http://chirotalk.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=cult&action=print&thread=3009

It turns out there are A LOT of people upset with Maximized Living chiro's. I don't take everything they say at face value, of course, but it did make me think even harder about whether or not I want to get myself into this.


----------



## abmont (Aug 9, 2012)

My experience is that you can always find a way to nitpick pretty much anything. ML has been great in delivering a system for my family. We are a family of four in which we have a newborn who has begun care.

Its not just come in for your adjustment but look at implementing other changes so that you can get or be healthier. They focus on 5 essentials that have been proven to aide in the healing process. These essentials (mind, corrective care chiropractic, proper nutrition, exercise, and minimize toxins) have helped my family stay healthy. Imagine how much it would cost if I went to 5 different places to try to get a fraction of each essential? We sure can't afford it. I have seen my spine before and after the initial and it has shown correction!

You always have options. You can be pro-active or re-active. My family has chosen to be proactive and live the Maximized Living lifestyle and it has payed off substantially. I hope this helps.

This site proves their association with the olympics.

http://www.themat.com/maximizedliving.php

Here is a good video of Kayla Harrison (gold medalist speaking about ML prior to the games) since we been following the olympics






I hope the best for you and your family.


----------



## butlce01 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been under a maximized living Dr.'s care for almost two years now in addition to my three children and husband. It will truly change your life. No one in my family is taking prescription drugs of any kind! We exercise, eat healthy, and are NEVER sick! It may seem like all of the initial visits are sales gimmick-but the Dr. just wants to educate you as patients. I mean, really, have you ever had an MD spend so much time with you....NO! They barely interact with...only for the amount of time it takes to write a prescription! If you're looking for a lifelong approach to true health for you family it's MAXIMIZED LIVING all the way!!! Hope this helps


----------



## debdebcakes (Jul 25, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicks Mom*
> 
> A friend recently started with their program and since I was looking for a closer chiro, I went to an evaluation with them. I've always had bad knees and my old chiro would adjust my lower back, which would help, but I didn't go very often, so it would come back. Now it's really bad. This ML chiro thinks they can change the curve in my lower spine that's causing the problem (in time). But from what I've read, it will take many many visits and lots of $$$$. If it seriously will work though, it would be great. The way I'm going I'll be crippled when ds is a teenager. But if it doesn't, I'll feel scammed for a lot of money. And time. I'd like to believe it would work, but I'm being super cautious. Anyone have personal experience with them?


I

I was treated at Maximized Living for 2 years. The medical doctors gave up on me and wanted to send me to the Pain Center so I could get my pain drugs, but I didn't want to live an addicted life to drugs. I suffered extreme pain all over my body. The particular doctor at ML that treated me was truly my answer to my prayer. X-rays showed that my neck was -30 degrees in the negative when it was suppose to have a natural curve of 30 degrees. In the beginning, I went in 3 times a week for my adjustments for about 4 weeks and the nutritionist put me on The Healing Diet! Within two weeks, all of my pain was gone! They held educational classes on how to read labels, grocery shop, medications, detoxification, exercise program, and a volume of other needful information. I was on 8 medications, and within 8 months, I was on none. Now keep in mind that the medical specialist was treating me with cancer drugs for pain! I will be forever grateful for ML. Now I try to help other people with pain, cause drugs just makes it worse! ML not only gave me my life back, but they saved my life!!


----------



## Nenana (Oct 6, 2013)

I see the original post is from over a year ago. Recently, I went in to meet with a Maximized Living chiropractor in my area. Let me just say that it was really not pleasant. The chiropractor was very pushy and said that ML is "the best" and "when we are not the best at something we fix it so that we are the best". Well, I think it is wonderful to be in pursuit of excellence, but I did not get the feeling that excellence is what ML offers. It offers extremely loud, pushy sales full of boasting. They use sound bites to get people to take notice of various issues. Sound research does not backup what is being thrown out there -- just negative sound bites with high emotion. Remind anyone of a bully?

If you are considering ML I would suggest you reach for another kind of chiropractor who will help you with your nutritional needs, exercise, acupuncture, massage and overall health goals. An excellent chiropractor will know when to refer you onto someone else who is gifted and talented in other areas of specialty.

In the final analysis, comprehensive chiropractic should make you feel better, even excellent, not dominated. Maximized Living is a domination game. Please protect yourself and choose another kind of chiropractic for you and your family.


----------



## Nana N (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been a chiropractic patient ever since I was in 7th grade. While I've had things like migranes, slipped discs, pain on and off, each of the chiropractors have gotten me out of trouble and I continued treatment on their recommendations, until I was discharged from their care with the admonishment that I call them for an appointment on an "as needed" basis. I have gone to some very GOOD chiropractors and some who where just ok. My philosophy is a just ok chiropractor far exceeds a "just ok" medical doctor any day. So I figured I was in pretty good shape, right? A lovely lady offered to do a spinal exam to see if there were any subluxations. I knew the drill and decided to let her demonstrate so others might be curious. Well, that mini-exam read out showed my neck was indeed in need of care so I went to the office. I had just moved to the town and needed to find a good chiropractor anyway. I'd been to 3 different ones here and wasn't too impressed.

My husband and I went to the office and got x-rays, which hadn't been done in over 5 years. I was SHOCKED at how bad my neck and low back were. I'm in my middle 60's and I'm staring at a neck that not only doesn't have it's proper curve, the bone spurs on the vertebra and the severe narrowing of the disc space was horrific! The low back wasn't any better. I was looking at continuing to do what I had been doing and hoping for a different response (doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results is the definition of insanity!!) or buy into the treatment plan. Now, my husband's x-rays showed subluxations in the neck but no where NEAR as bad as mine. His low back also isn't as bad as mine either. I admit my skepticism was very high but I've been in this a little over a month and there are noticeable change in my appearance. I stand straighter, my head rests on my neck differently that people have commented on how I look.

The nutrition (by the way, I'm a Naturopathic Doctor) book had me very skeptical but after reading it, I could find NOTHING to disagree with and use that to enhance or refine what I use as our healthy eating. Yes, I did hear the sales pitch but once they said it all, and I listened politely, and remained resolute to take what I needed and leave the rest behind. You do NOT have to buy ibnto the other areas you don't want to. What IS necessary is the collaborative effort on every patient to do the specific exercises that address your specific areas undergoing correction,

Bottom line is this: you can continue going to the usual chiropractic care, get adjusted and leave. Here you will be encouraged to participate in your healing - and believe me, you will see the changes. Is it a pain to sleep on things to support your spine properly? Sure it is, but if you've ever had braces on your teeth, didn't you wear those 24/7? Hard to put braces on your spine like those you may have had on your teeth but the sleep aides and specific exercises are meant to assist in the correction. My plan cost more than my husband's due to the horrible shape my spine was in. I consider the cost to be an investment in my health long term. I'm almost 67 and do NOT want to be in a walker or use a cane to get around. I have life to live and choose to do it unencumbered. I have Medicare and a supplemental insurance policy - I have been reimbursed for some of the expense so that's a plus as well!!


----------



## SnoopyLover101 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Recent and positive experiences *

Getting older means more aches and pain right? That's what I thought, but I was wrong up to an extent and let me explain why I say this. For years now, I woke up with headaches almost everyday. I had a shooting pain in my neck sometimes when I looked or reached up and almost everyday I was taking ibuprofen to make it go away. I thought this was normal because I had lived like this for so long. About a month and a half ago, my husband, son and I started going to Maximized Living and I found out through an x-Ray that I had a reverse curve in my neck due to neck trauma. I remember my second oldest sister and I goofing off in the kitchen. I slipped with her tumbling after and she fell on my neck. This occurred when I was about eleven or so. I am now 33. All this time, I was slouching because it felt better. All this time I was hurting, had crappy sleeping and never stopped to think it was because of an underlying issue. I was lucky to have a bowel movement once every three days. I have been seeing Dr. So-and-so for this and I already feel a difference. For one, I stopped taking Ibuprofen because I no longer get headaches which is awesome because we all know what chronic use of it can do to our bodies. My digestion is improving as well as my sleeping and eating habits. They hold recipe nights which entail of healthy eating and recipes. They are good genuine people to know. I am amazed at their memory and what details they ask me about each time I get adjusted. It's astounding how personable they are. I recently attended a 'shopping-with-the-doc' night and I found it to be very beneficial. My chiropractor showed me what foods are great to eat and is always very knowledgeable about my many questions. My son is three and used to get stys in his eyes all the time. That is a thing of the past. Not only that, but his appetite has grown and his speech is getting clearer. I hate reading about all this negativity about how ML is a cult and they want money up front period. Not true. Up front or payments with my chiropractor. If you pay up front, you get a discount. Just like car insurance. I would rather pay for this kind of treatment that I can literally FEEL a difference in my body, than to pay for monthly insurance just so I can be given prescriptions and still not be told what's wrong with me. I have seen too many friends become functioning addicts because we live in a "take-a-pill-for-that-society." Since when is getting adjusted, exercising and eating healthy a cult? I saw this guy's you tube video 



 and he complained of his back being sore. Duh, it's going to be, it just got adjusted! Another positive thing from our visits is that no one in our family has been sick. Getting healthy isn't about taking drugs for the rest of your life. It's about helping your body to do what it's supposed to do and heal itself. Thanks for reading and hoped my experience has helped those in doubt.


----------



## Rachellmsw (Aug 6, 2014)

*Yes it is a scam*

I know this is an old thread, but yes I believe that Maximized Living is a SCAM. You can read about my own experience here: http://rachelmsw.blogspot.com/2014/08/maximized-living-scam.html


----------



## Brian Hooten (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello, I hope I can help. I am a father of a fantastic 4 year old girl, husband to an awesome woman and an ML doctor in Dallas.

ML is a mission based group of people trying to change the way people take care of themselves. Look around and everywhere you see disease, despair, medications and it is getting worse for all of us. If you are not proactively taking care of your health, you are losing it or not reaching your full physical potential and that is unacceptable to us.

The reality is that the medical system tells us to wait, get tested, treat with drugs and surgery and you fall prey to disease, more drugs loss of quality of life that way. My family suffered at the hands of medical people and we chose a different path, the ML way.

Emergency care is great. But as a culture we have taken emergency care and presented it as healthcare. So what do we have? A sick and suffering society.

The ML approach has led to 10's of 1,000's of testimonies...some just jaw dropping. We were approached by multiple U.S. Olympic teams prior to London 2012 and we became part of their program. One of our athletes won the first gold medal for the U.S. in Women's Judo.

The offices are run by different people so from office to office you will experience different personalities but the treatments and systems will be very similar at each.

Your top priority to be healthy is a healthy spine, whether you feel it or not. If I can help in anyway, drhooten.com or find me on facebook. <<>><<


----------

